# Interface  paralelo 64bits I/O para amateurs



## lubeck

*Saludos*
 Abro mi segundo tema en este grandioso Foro para aportar el diseño de una interface por puerto paralelo y software desarrollado en VB6.0. que sera dividido en tres partes, en la primera parte la tarjeta principal , en la segunda el software y la tercera los modulos..
Aplicaciones: 
 Domotica, Robotica, Automatizacion y para coches como seria ¿carbotica?
Requerimientos:
Desktop, Laptop o Carputer con puerto paralelo bidireccional.
SO Windows XP
VB6.0


_*Primera Parte     *_ ​ *Tarjeta Principal*​*
Hardware
* La idea fue desarrollar una tarjeta principal que tuviera la capacidad de controlar 8 modulos de 8 bits cada uno destinados a la adquisicion o envio de señales analogicas o digitales....

  Estos modulos podrian ser preconfigurados de entrada o salida utilizando los IC TTL 74245 para las entradas y los 74573 para las salidas...

Anexo esquema y Vista frontal de la tarjeta principal...
*Nota seria indispensable contar con conocimientos basicos de electronica y computacion para la realizacion de este proyecto. 

Espero sea de su agrado y les sea util...
en un posterior mensaje subo fotos de la tarjeta principal...
les debo el video de su funcionamiento pues no logre tener una buena calidad con mi camara...
Saludos...

*Materiales*
para tarjeta principal​ Lista de materiales para la construccion de la tarjeta principal
1.-Placa fenolica 1/cara
2.-2 tiras de 36 pines dobles
3.-24 resistencias de 10kohms 1/4w
4.-2  ULN2803
5.-2  74540
6.-1  74138
7.-1 capacitor electrolitico 470uF/16v
8.-1 Led
9.-1 resistencia 330ohms 1/4w
10.-3 capacitores ceramicos 100nF (codigo:104)
11.-1 conector hembra para molex (P4) de atx
12.-1 conector db25 macho para cable plano
13.-1 conector idc hembra 26pines para cable plano
14.-9 conectores idc hembras 34pines para cable plano
15.-1mt cable plano 40vias
 el costo aprox de materiales es de $30usd 

Recomiendo ampliamente el elaborar el esquema en su diseñador preferido de PCB, imprimir en papel vegetal (Albanene, encerado) utilizando impresora laser y llevarlo a un serigrafista y que les imprima la placa...

continuara....

_
*
Segunda parte
*_*El Software


*Las Aplicaciones estan desarrolladas en VB6.0 por ser un lenguaje basico para los amantes de la computacion y probadas bajo el sistema operativo windows XP, consiste basicamente en dos aplicaciones:

 la primera llamada *Servidor(Driver)* cuya funcion es permanecer de forma residente en la barra de tareas, en espera de clientes locales o remotos via intranet o internet, tiene la capacidad de soportar varios clientes otorgandoles un ID como identificacion, y adquirir o enviar la informacion al puerto paralelo.(Aprox 32000 usuarios)

la segunda aplicacion llamada *Cliente* envia o recibe la informacion al servidor(Driver) y se ejecuta de forma normal o similar a cualquier aplicacion. 

El metodo de adquisicion y envios de los datos es atravez del componente winsock de microsoft..

Al descomprimir los archivos adjuntos aparecen dos empaquetados ECServidor y ECCliente 

ECServidor contiene la aplicacion de instalacion del servidor(Driver)
Nota:
-en caso de que no se cuente con puerto paralelo al ejecutar la aplicacion enviara un mensaje de error puesto que el componente ActiveX no encontrara el punto de entrada al puerto.

ECCliente Contiene la aplicacion del cliente y el codigo en vb6.0 como ejemplo para nuestro primer modulo que sera el de testeo o prueba...
Nota:
-si la conexion es via local se utiliza el nombre del equipo en la red o su I.P.
-Si la conexion es via internet y la direccion es dinamica se requere de otorgerle al servidor una NOIP. y desactivar u otorgar un permiso de entrada al puerto en el firewall.

solo restaria instalar los programas y analizarlos que estan bastante sencillos....

Continuara.....​
nota importante: los empaquetados al ser descargados y por contener el programa servidor(driver) que es residente podrian ser alertados como amenaza por algunos antivirus.


----------



## lubeck

_*Tercera parte*_
*Modulos I/O*

He aqui para mi lo lindo de este proyecto .... los mudulos podrian ser cualquier cosa que se nos ocurra sin tener que estar diseñando una interface por aplicacion...
podrian ser ocho modulos diferentes conectados simultaneamente e incluso diseñar modulos de ampliacion de bits o canales en cascada....

Primero para elaborar el primer modulo que seria el de prueba tendremos presente el protocolo de conexion....
​
Anexo dragrama de modulo de testeo o prueba...
El mudulo de esteo consiste en un multiswitc de 8 bits como adquision de datos y 8 leds como envio de datos.. En los pines de Jumper se preconfiguraria el selector de modulo para la adquisicion pondriamos un jumper en selector 5,6,7 u 8, en los de envio o leds pondriamos uno en el selector 1,2,3 o 4, y configurar el servidor(driver) el puerto preconfigurado como de entrada o salida segun sea el caso...
anexo panel de configuracion...

continuara....


----------



## Chico3001

Muy buen proyecto... merece estar en destacados....  

saludos... .


----------



## lubeck

Hola Chico
Gracias por tu opinion, y siendo sincero para mi es un honor muy grande el que este como destacado... no me lo esperaba... pense que iba a pasar desapercibido y quizas a alguien le podria servir..... gracias por su confiaza....

Hago un inter con lo de los modulos para subir unas fotos de la tarjeta principal y el modulo de prueba....
*nota. tendran que practicar con eso de la descomprimida en partes.....
Continuara....

Muy bien, ya superadas las primeras tres etapas, solo queda echar a volar nuestra imaginacion con respecto a los modulos siguiendo el protocolo de conexion y la modificacion del programa cliente para que se adecue a nuestro modulo....

*Aqui es donde me pongo a su entera disposicion para la aclaracion de mis garabatos, o mis intentos de explicar el proyecto...*

para aquellos que no tienen mucha experincia en electronica y les gusta eso de controlar cosas con la compu pienso que es buena opcion... yo soy jobista... y se que hay otras opciones mucho mejor realizadas y sofisticadas pero estan fuera de mi alcance en cuanto a conocimientos..hay otros ya fabricados pero $$$$$$...

Listo una serie de modulos que a mi me gustaria construir.... si escuchaste bien hasta ahi he llegado con el proyecto, conforme vaya haciendo modulos con gusto los publico...

Modulos en proyecto:
-Modulo de ampliacion de canales en cascada.
-Modulo de 8 salidas digitales VCD con 4N37 (como switch) para bajo consumo.
-Modulo de 8 salidas digitales VCD con Mosfets para alto consumo.
-Modulo de 8 entradas Digitales
-Modulo controlador 8 relays VAC 
-Modulo de Salidas Analogicas (DAC0808)
-Modulo de 8 entradas analogicas (ADC0808)
-controlador de motores PAP Bipolar
-controlador de motores PAP Unipolar
-Modulos RF transceiver 8 Canales 
-Modulo RF transceiver 2 canales

ah..  y por ahi anda un tacometro digital que me gustaria integrarlo para empezar a carbotizar, autobotizar, chochebotizar mi nave....

en fin la lista y aplicaiones podria nunca acabar...

*Fin de intento de explicar el proyecto...
*

*Inicio de diagramas de modulos...*
 Continuara.....

*MODULO ANALOGO DIGITAL*
Codigo de modulo MO-002
​ Para comenzar a elaborar algun modulo le pedi a mi ayudante del proyecto (mi hijo de 6 años) que elijiera un modulo excepto los dos de RF que los pienso dejar al ultimo por su nivel de dificultad, asi que con su sabio dedo señalo el del conversor analogico a digital con adc0808 y le propuse el diseño que anexo (analogo.pdf) y me lo autorizo... asi que sin mas y si ustedes amigos no tienen algun inconveniente preparare los componentes para realizarlo.... y aver como nos va....
*Aclaro es el esquema inicial y no esta probado....*

Continuara....


----------



## lubeck

Ya revise bien el esquema del adc0808, y me equivoque con las conexiones de las entradas y las salidas msb son invertidas... lo notaron?... *por otro lado quisiera saber si alguien esta interesado en este proyecto* como mencione la estapa de la tarjeta principal y la de testeo y el software ya funciona, y debido a mi falta de conocimiento quisiera saber si pudieran apoyarme, y mi duda seria en este momento con el adc0808, se supone que el adc0808 funciona con un oscilador de 500khz, pero se supone que con el 555 no se puede llegar a esa frecuencia, segun he leido en un mensaje de este foro... como podria llegar a esa frecuencia? con un cd4047 se podria?...
ya casi hago andar el modulo solo me falta eso... y programar el cliente para continuar con el siguiente modulo... 
post.end


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no usás este circuito que te adjunto,que es mucho mas simple y te permite usar algún inversor que tengas sobrando por ahí?
Yo tengo los ADC0809 funcionando con esos valores, que dan casi 1Mhz y funcionan perfectamente...y aprovecho un par de inversores que sobraban en el diseño.


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

Para el 555 CMOS garantizan una frecuencia minima de 1.2 MHz (Texas) y 3 MHz (National) segun las DataSheet's. En todo caso te puedo pasar las mismas para que las tengas.

 Todo sin dejar de la lado la opción presentada por EZavalla si hay inversores sin uso en la placa.

Saludos.    JuanKa.


----------



## lubeck

hola j2c y ezavalla
gracias por su ayuda en verdad me orientaron, voy a intentar probar con el cd4047 con una resistencia de 4.7k y un capacitor de 100pF que segun mis calculos debe rondar por los 483kHz segun yo bastante aceptable y me gustaria jugar con este bicho, en caso de que no funcione pruebo el cmos 555 que ya cheque el dato y si superan los 500KHz, o los inversores que si tengo un par de 7414.... pero no los tenia considerados en el diagrama...
Gracias y sigo para adelante....
post.end


----------



## lubeck

Hola...
Bueno pues tengo buenas y malas noticias....
las buenas, como siempre primero, ya hice la tarjeta del adc0808, y al parecer puede funcionar correctamnete... eh ahi las malas que no encuentro el cd4047 ni tampoco el 74540(en la foto se puede observar que nada mas puse los sockets)... donde habitualmente compro mis componentes ya se les habian agotado, los mande pedir y que una semana llegan... es lo mas dificil de la electronica.... encontrar los componentes... pero bueno seguire en su busqueda... mientras tanto subo las fotos y los esquemas como la hice... * no esta probada del todo... *
otra buena es que hice unos cambios en el programa servidor(driver) para mejorarlo... en cuanto este probado con el modulo analogo lo subo....
To be continued....
post.end


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Ya hiciste loas cambios? Ya subiste la aplicacion?
Quiero probarlo pero nodeseo arriesgarme a comprar todo y ver que ha fallado, yo me ariesgare solo si subes la ultima aplicacion estable!

felicidades y abrazos! eres un GENIO

Besos chau.
Avisame cuando hayas subido la aplicacion



> buena es que hice unos cambios en el programa servidor(driver) para mejorarlo... en cuanto este probado con el modulo analogo lo subo....


----------



## lubeck

> Ya hiciste loas cambios? Ya subiste la aplicacion?
> Quiero probarlo pero nodeseo arriesgarme a comprar todo y ver que ha fallado, yo me ariesgare solo si subes la ultima aplicacion estable!


No te preocupes por la aplicacion... si quieres la subo... pero quisiera probarla unos dias con el modulo analogo ademas de preparar un video de su funcionamiento, la primera version funciona correctamente, la nueva version tiene unas mejoras en cuanto al servicio... no de estabilidad, es decir, la notificacion a los usuarios va contar con la opcion de automatico o que cada usuario haga la peticion del estado de la tarjeta principal al servidor(driver), en cuanto al cliente lo estoy simplificando para que sea mas facil su comprension.... para que estes mas confiado(a), la tarjeta principal, la de testeo y el software los hice ya casi un año y lo habia dejado por motivos de trabajo, pero siempre habia estado conectada a mi pc y hasta hace unos dias que publique ese post retome el proyecto...

Lo que te recomiendo es que la armes como un juego en realidad no es mucho lo que se invierte, digo, comparando con las que hay que cuestan alrededor de 200Usd la pura tarjeta... sin sensores ni dada de eso.... porque esos son otro billete y esta uno 30USd, se tiene mucho que ganar y poco que perder no?

tambien si puedes estar pendiente del proyecto, estaria bien porque pretendo hacer mejoras conforme se vaya desarrollando, que para mi va en grande... lo ultimo, ultimo, para quedar yo satisfecho seria terminar todos los modulos que hasta ahora tengo proyectados, y un modulo adicional para convertirla USB, emulando un puerto paralelo... pero eso al final... porque como he mencionado voy aprendiendo poco a poco... y no se mucho de electronica...
*Editado:*
Si deseas bajar la aplicacion de mi servidor para que la analises antes de que la suba sigue esta liga http://lubeckmexico.sytes.net/
nada mas aclaro que* no siempre esta disponible* pues es mi pc y nada mas esta prendida cuando estoy.... que por lo general es de 6:00pm a 11:00pm horario GMT -6:00 o avisarme que dia quieres que lo deje encendido... 
*observacion *antes de instalr la nueva version es necesario desinstalar la anterior en el panel de control en agregar o quitar programas...si ya habia sido instalada obviamente...

En cuanto a lo del genio, gracias  por el comentario enigmaelectronica, pero en realidad no lo soy... soy un simple mortal que de vez en cuando tiene una idea como cualquier persona... pero te agradezco el comentario....

post.end

Que esta pasando en mi querido pais?... fui a dos ciudades cercanas de donde radico con aproximadamente un millon de habitantes cada una y visite unas 10 casas de electronica en cada una  y no tienen ni el 74540 ni el cd4047... en verdad estoy :enfadado:... como es posible que nadie tenga esos circuitos tan basicos? y unos ni siquiera saben de su existencia... lo peor de todo es que su costo no supera un dolar... los mande traer de la ciudad de mexico, haber si de los diez millones de habitantes hay alguien que los maneje o conozca siquiera...  aaaaahh!!!!!... bueno ya descarge mi frustracion... 
si no me llegan tendre que usar los planes B y C, ni modo...

post.end


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

Dado de tu problema, similar al que tenemos casi siempre en Bs As, y si no se consiguen esos integrados, creo que deberias ver primero que es posible conseguir antes de modificar los Esquematicos y PCI's.

Para el Oscilador de 500 KHz hay varias alternativas, alguna ya conversada. En cambio para el Inversor TriState no he revisado en este momento que se podria colocar ahi. Lo hare mañana por la mañana y eventualemente de lo dejo aqui.

Saludos.                JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck

Muchas gracia juanka
 Quedo en espera de tu consejo, porque si la ultima alternativa es modificar los esquematicos y la tarjeta, ya hice una prueba a la tarjeta inyectandole pulsos super-inferiores a los 500khz y parece que si funciona pero yo quisiera lograrlo a la mayor velocidad y menor cantidad de componentes... conservando la idea de que todo sea lo mas sencillo posible...

post.end


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

Para el oscilador de 500 Khz se podria usar el inversor Schmitt-Trigger el 74HC14 como comento Ezaballa.

Te paso los siguientes reemplazos para el 74540 con detalles.

Si bien no revise las otras placas aun, podria servir en otra interfaz ó en la placa de pruebas/Testeo a efectos de usar pocos tipos distintos de integrados.


74240 *Octal buffer/line driver; 3-state; inverting* #1 .- 
74245 *Octal bus tranceiver; 3-state* #2 .-


Saludos. JuanKa.-


Notas: 

#1- Distinta configuración de conexiones, ademas de estar dividido en dos secciones.

#2- Distinta función, pero se puede usar como lo que se necesita en esa placa.


----------



## lubeck

Hola juanka 
Ya revise los fichas de los circuitos que pusiste y si no me llegan el dia de mañana los que encargue, hare las modificaciones... gracias...

pongo mientras un video que realice de la tarjeta de testeo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOIX29zOFgM
tambien subo el ejecutable del cliente el que aparece en el video, si lo ejecutan sin cambiar los datos, segun yo deberian de estar observando mi tarjeta, lo que no se si la tranferencia de video sea lo suficientemente rapida a largas distancias, pero en fin estamos en fase de pruebas..
(ya funcionando subo el codigo)
post end.

ok. estoy en ciber cafe y la tarjeta esta funcionando perfectamente, perooooo, el video no, aparentemente la velocidad de mi pc en donde tengo el servidor del video es muy lento, cuando llegue a casa hago la modificacion, retardandolo unos 500 frames por milisegundo creo que podria funcionar, eso me da la idea de que cada usuario haga la peticion de velocidad de transferencia del video... mmmm... se podra?... lo intentare...
digo en realidad el sistema esta funcionando en condiciones extremas la pc en donde esta conectada es mas lenta que mi abuela ....
post.end


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

No te preocupes por eso, cuando mas tiempo observo tu Escritorio, mejor para mi gusto. *HERMOSISIMA Mujer* !!!!.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: En todo caso, quienes deseen ver el video se lo bajan a su PC (asi lo hize yo), por que solo pesa 1.4MB y lo ven tranquilos sin necesidad de ocupar el ancho de banda. Desde que vi por primera vez la pelicula quede enamorado de semejante "lomo".-


----------



## lubeck

> No te preocupes por eso, cuando mas tiempo observo tu Escritorio, mejor para mi gusto


 la verdad es que si.... no he encontrado una foto mejor que esa para mi deskpaper o como se diga, la verdad es que es un cuerpo perfecto y una toma perfecta y colores perfectos, en fin mis pcs tienen la misma foto, y no me canso de verla....y si alguuuun dia muuuuuuy lejano llego a ser billonario... mi primer capricho va ser conocer en persona a mi novia rebecca romijn... porque ella es mi novia pero no lo sabe  

en cuanto a que no funciona, en realidad, quisiera que contara con servicio de video para monitorizacion remota, tengo dos posibilidades que sea cuadro por cuadro en tiempo real o lo mas posible, o por buffer, pero voy a intentar ambos y ver cual va mejor...

ok. le baje la tasa de transferencia al servidor, me voy al trabajo y de paso voy al ciber a ver que resultado....
post.end.

nop... no va bien... en la noche reviso detenidamente el asunto...
estoy como el loco verdad?, de aqui para alla....
a ver si despues no me conocen como el loco del cibers...... pero creanme soy una persona normal....
post.end.


----------



## lubeck

*Nota Importante:*me llegaron los chips que mande traer... el 74540 pero me llegaron 74hc540 y estuve como tonto el fin de samana probandolo y no funcionaba, le cambie los de la tarjeta principal que eran 74ls540 y peor... no funcionaba nada hasta que cai en la cuenta de que no son compatibles segun yo los LS con los HC asi que recomiendo no mezclar series, yo no lo sabia asi que no fue tiempo perdido... ya se algo mas... asi que me voy a dar a la tarea de cambiar todo a HC, que segun es mas rapida a ver si funciona igual que con la LS cabe mencionar que la tarjeta principal excepto los ULN obvio, eran LS y es como habia sido probada...
tambien el cd4047bp  me llego td4047bp y segun la hoja de datos tienen la misma configuracion... y parece que si funciona... si hace la actualizacion del dato...

por otro lado tambien importante, no entiendo que estoy haciendo mal con el conversor ADC, el software y la tarjeta principal si hacen lo que tienen que hacer.... reciben los datos del conversor excelentemente con una rapidez perfecta, pero no son nada estables o sea que se mueve como le da su gana, ¿sera tambien que estoy mezclando hc con ls para el selector de entrada o esta mal el diseño? me mandaron un adc0809 y ya tenia un adc0808 y con ninguno de los dos funciona....
mis posibles razones:

-La frecuencia... puede estar mal... se pasa...
-la configuracion ALE,START,EOC puede estar  mal... pero muchos la hacen asi...
-el selector... eso de la mezcla de LS con HC..
-o la persona que lo esta haciendo esta muy.... pen...tonto...

ustedes que opinan... la ultima ¿verdad?...

pero bueno si las cosas se hicieran facilmente.... cualquiera las haria....
sigo peleandome con esto... como carajos no se va a poder!!!!....
post.end.


----------



## lubeck

*yupi... yupi.... yupi... ajua... epa... ya funciono el conversor... deberian de ver que maravilla.... que maravilla...*
efectivamente era una tonteria mia...  estaban invertidos las entradas... pero se ve de pocas....

voy a corejir todo y subo todas las correciones.....

software, diagrama y por primera vez el codigo fuente del servido(driver) 
que maravillosa es la electronica....

ah... no quepo en mi... ya estuvo lo mas dificil...
viiene lo papita...
to be continued.... 
post.end.


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

*Mis felicitaciones*, estuve un poco ausente por pequeños problemas de salud de mi madre. Espero a que subas los diagramas actualizados y los reviso contra los primeros posteados.

Volviendo al tema anterior, por que tipo de Lógica te decidiste?, LS, HC ó ???. Yo tenia entendido que todas eran iguales en cuanto a flacos de activación, disposición de conexiones; pero que los umbrales lógicos tenían diferencias.

Saludos.        JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck

Gracias J2C, sinceramente espero que se recupere tu madre... espero no sea nada grave... 

mira ahorita lo tengo todo revuelto ls y hc pero yo creo que ha de estar funcionando de puro milagro, porque como mencione cambie un 74ls540 por un 74hc540 y dejo de funcionar, se volvio muy inestable, en mi pobre opinion yo creo que lo mejor seria HC pero no estoy seguro, voy a comprar los circuitos de la fam 74 en ambas versiones y probar una y otra, lo que quiero es hacerle pruebas ya de estabilidad.... yo sugiero que si desean armar los circuitos pongan sockets a los CI para reemplazo facil y no tener que desoldar... 

tambiem pienso que seria mejor hc porque el conversor me parece es CMOS... asi que ya todo seria CMOS, espero no estar diciendo tonterias... habran de disculparme pero estoy aprendiendo la electronica aqui en el foro y en forma autodidacta (bueno tambien tengo a mi gran maestro Jedi Cacho)...

en cuanto revise los diagrama y el software lo subo, no quiero apresurarme a subirlo y que este algo mal...
post.end.


----------



## lubeck

*RESUMEN**
MODULO ANALOGO A DIGITAL
*
Lista de materiales en pesos mexicanos

1 Placa felonica 10x15 1cara        $15.00
1 Conector IDC Macho 34pines          $15.00
3 Swicth DIP 8                           $30.00
1 CI 74HC573N                            $8.00
1 CI 74HC540N                            $5.00
1 CI 74HC148N                            $5.00
1 CI TC4047BP                             $5.00
1 CI ADC0809CCN                       $70.00
1 Resistencia 4K7 1/4w                 $1.00
1 Capacitor ceramico 100pf (101J)  $0.50
3 Capacitor ceramico 100nF(104)    $1.50
5 Sockets para CI                       $20.00
1 tira de bornes verticales             $5.00 Total $181  aprox 14.00 USD 

 La trajeta se basa en el conversor ADC0808 o ADC0809 y ha sido probada con exito en ambas versiones, el Multivibrador tc4047bp puede ser sustituido por el cd4047bp igual probado con ambos con exito, la resitencia 4.7K y el capacitor ceramico de 100pf sirven para configurar al multivibrador a una frecuencia teorica de 483KHz, 

Las funciones de los switch DIP
1.- Selector de Envio de datos digitales del Convertidor Analogico Digital a tarjeta principal 
2.- Selector de entrada de datos analogicos al Convertidor 
3.- Selector en uso de entradas del conversor, poner a masa las entrada que no esten en uso para evitar dañar al convertidor.(Segun lei en algun lado) 

Anexo diagrama *Revisado y probado*
basicamente es el mismo que el inical con las diferencias:

1.-que agrego un DIP mas para separar ambos selectores 
2.-las 8 vias MSB-LSB del conversor estaban invertidas en el diagrama original lo que provoco una lectura de datos incorrecta.

Cabe mencionar que el diagrama de la tarjeta principal no sufre cambio alguno con la integracion de este modulo...
Anexo fotos del modulo Analogo y su parte posterior se observa que hice la modificacion con cables de las vias incorrectas...

Listo.... prueba superada....

to be continued...​
Video de demostracion:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyqH_t_Zcos
Creo que no se ve muy bien pero hice mi mejor esfuerzo y me tarde casi 12hrs en subirlo pues esta pesado...

subo un pequeño tuto en word de como fabricar sensores(ingles)..
post.end.


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

Cito: "Creo que no se ve muy bien pero hice mi mejor esfuerzo y me tarde casi 12hrs en subirlo pues esta pesado..."

Con la imagen que me postea ahi !!!!!!!. DESCANSE, Relajese !!!!!, es una *DIOSA* !!!

*MIS FELICITACIONES* Lubeck, pero no es necesario que subas el Video a You Tube, se podria abrir una cuenta en MegaUpLoad que es gratis y subirlos ahi; se creen sus palabras de que funciona.

Estoy averiguando cierta información, que en la semana te comentare cual es mi idea y colaboraria contigo para los cambios si estas de acuerdo.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck

*Actualizacion de Software*
Cliente-Servidor(Driver)​ 

El software anexo se ha actualizado en los siguientes puntos​


*Cliente: *


-se ha diseñado de forma grafica la captura y envio de informacion


-se ha estructurado con la intencion de un facil analisis para la modificacion por el programador


-Se ha complementado para la integracion del siguiente modulo Conversor Digital a Analogo.​


*Servidor:*​


-Se ha implementado con la opcion de configurar los puertos de forma automatica y manual, es decir, si el driver detecta un cambio en el estado del puerto y esta configurado de forma automatica el driver hara la notificacion a todos los usuarios conectados en ese momento, si esta configurado de forma manual el driver solo hara,a peticion del usuario, el envio del estado del puerto en el momento de la peticion.​


-Se ha modificado el procesamiento del buffer de datos del driver para la optimizacion del tiempo de captura y envio de datos, disminuyendo de manera favorable, sustancialmente el tiempo del proceso.​


-Por motivos no satisfactorios en los algoritmos de servicio de video de monitorizacion remota no fue incluido en esta version.​


Nota: el servidor emplea la Libreria ECLib.dll que debe ser registrada con regsvr32 antes de cargar el codigo fuente en vb6.0, esta libreria es el corazon del proyecto, no subo el codigo de esta, por motivos egoistas, sino que pronostico una modificacion substancial en la integracion del modulo de ampliacion de canales, este modulo permitira, claro... si es posible no solo utilizar unicamente ocho modulos, calculo yo si no me equivoco llegariamos a un maximo de 64 modulos de 1 bite c/u daria un total de 512bits o canales... espero sea posible, pues solo tengo una idea vaga de como hacerlo.... no conozco niguna interfaz que sea economica con esa capacidad....​


Anexo codigo fuentes y paquetes de instalacion....​


*nota: no olviden desintalar versiones anteriores antes de instalar las nuevas, pues no surte efecto si no es desintalada la anterior.​


espero no haber cometido algun error, si es asi disculpen, todavia hay mucho camino por recorrer asi que no duden en hacermelo saber.... gracias....​


to be continued....


----------------------------------------------------------------------​


*De nuevo Gracias J2C*, y estoy ansioso de tu propuesta, y por mi mas que encantado que coolaboren con el proyecto, esa es mi intencion, que pasemos un rato agradable peleandonos con estos bichos, que ya saldra algo bueno....


post.end.​


----------



## lubeck

*Modulo Digital a Analogo
MO-003
*
  Antes de comenzar con esquemas de este modulo quisiera hacer un pequeño preambulo de la idea

 El fin de este modulo es que actue en forma inversa al modulo de Analogo a Digital, es decir, con el ADC0808 se puede, en cualquiera de sus 8 entradas poner un potenciometro o sensor y digitalizar su lectura, ahora por el contrario seria que este modulo emulara un potenciometro, como por ejemplo tomar el radio AM de mi abuelita desoldar el potenciometro del volumen, sustituirlo con las terminales del modulo y listo poder subir y bajar el volumen desde la computadora...

es un ejemplo muy burdo pero el fin es ese, ¿con que intencion?, bueno... poniendo otro ejemplo si tengo un motor de corriente directa(CD) y quiero variar su velocidad mediante modulacion de ancho de pulsos(PWM), un metodo seria utilizar el CI 555 y aumentar o disminuir su frecuencia con un potenciometro mecanico, pero para evitar hacerlo mecanicamente lo podria reemplazar con una de las 8 salidas de la que constaria este modulo y hacerlo por computadora. otro ejemplo seria que armo una fuente variable con el lm317(regulador variable) el cual se regula su votaje tambien con un potenciometro mecanico pero igual si utilizamos este modulo podria ser computarizado.
Juntando estos dos ejemplos podria tomar cualquier motor DC de cualquier voltaje conectarlo a la interface podiendo regular su voltaje y variar su velocidad(pwm) digitalmente. 

En realidad el termino de digital a analogo no se si seria el correcto, porque en realidad lo que pretendo es hacer, y puede ser tampoco el termino correcto, un divisor de corriente digital que segun tengo entendido un potenciometro es eso...

ahora bien, buscando por aqui y por alla, no me queda muy claro el metodo adecuado, he encontrado basicamente tres opciones que enumero a continuacion:
1.-hacer un arreglo de resistencias.
2.-utilizar el CI 4066 y resistencia en serie.
3.-utilizar DAC0800 o similar.
* este ultimo metodo no me agrada mucho... pues segun he visto require de dos fuentes de alimentacion, no entiendo muy bien su armado, y ademas no estoy seguro que sirva para el fin por aquello de que usa un amplificador operacional.

mi propuesta seria la segunda, por su sencillez.... pongo un link de la explicacion del metodo
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4066.html

espero me haya dado a entender con la intencion de este modulo y me gustaria saber sus opiniones...
post.end.
​


----------



## lubeck

Despues de haber tomado un tiempo para analizar este modulo... he estudiado diferentes alternativas y al no haber encontrado un integrado que contara con 8 salidas analogas, el problema mayor a solucionar fue... ¿como rayos meter ocho salidas analogicas en una placa de 10x15 de una manera sistematica? y resolvi lo siguiente:

1.-Diseñar una placa de 10x15 como agrupadora de submodulos
2.-Diseñar una placa de 4.3x10 como submodulo selector
3.-Diseñar una placa de 4.3x7.5 como submodulo digital analogo

parece complicado pero en realidad no lo es, la intencion es crear submodulos que se acoplaran de forma perpendicular a otra tarjeta que llamare agrupadora, mediante tiras de pines horizontales (anexo imagen pines.pjg)

por cuestiones de espacio todos los componentes radicaran en los submodulos y la tarjeta agrupadora solo servira como distribuidora...

anexo imagenes de lo que llamo PABs (Printed Assembling Board) que estan impresas en hojas opalina (mayor calibre que el normal), con la intension de verificar que los componentes se ensamblen correctamente antes de su impresion definitiva.

En las imagenes se muestra que solo coloque 2 PAB del submodulo  digital analogo pero contara con ocho, que esa el la intencion...

Anexo igualmente los diagramas de la tarjeta agrupadora y los submodulos. 
- archivo MO-003.pdf tarjeta agrupadora 
- archivo MO-003-1.pdf submodulo selector
- archivo MO-003-2.pdf submodulos Digital-Analogo.
*(esquemas iniciales y no probados)* 

to be continued...


----------



## J2C

Lubeck

Te quise enviar un "MP" pero me figura que tienes bloqueda la recepción de los mismos. No quise hacer el comentario por aqui para no desvirtuar el tema.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck

Hola j2c

 parece que ya habilite el servicio de mp,  si no lo hice bien, avisame...
post.end


----------



## lubeck

Con este modulo hice un par de descubrimientos sobre el mundo de la electronica....
que el lograr hacer un potenciometro digital a 8bits no es nada facil, es decir, y espero estar equivocado, con el conversor r2r no obtengo los resultados que espero o todavia no lo logro... pero tenemos la opcion de hacerlo con el fabulosisimo integrado ad5204 que es de cuatro salidas asi que pondriamos dos integrados y conseguiriamos las ocho salidas deseadas y vienen en 10k 50k y 100k en un espacio muy reducido.... *maravilloso* que mas pedir.... solo una cosa.... que fuera comercial no?... pero creo que ya es obsoleto muaja... no estoy seguro... pero he buscado, buscado y buscado y hay muchisima gente que requiere de este maravilloso integrado.... habra un similar... seguire investigando..... si alguien conoce alguno similar... 
post.end.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no buscás algún chip de la serie PGA231x (tipo el PGA2310/11). Esos son potenciómtres digitales logarítimicos y estéreo, pero creo que vienen en versión lineal - si es eso lo que necesitas.
Estos chips son de Texas Instruments (antes eran Bur-Brown), están en producción y son excelentes. Además se manejan con envío de datos serial desde un uProcesador, etc, etc.


----------



## lubeck

Bueno estaba apunto de desesperarme con eso del potenciometro digital....

Creo que hasta ahora es lo mas dificil que se me ha presentado y no por su complejidad sino por que creo que existe una gran confusion, creo yo, en lo que es una resitencia variable, un potenciometro y un conversor.... es decir.... hay muchos que proponen un potenciometro digital en diferentes formas... pero emularlo yo creo es diferente, pienso que una resistencia variable es una cosa, emular un potenciometro es otra y hacer una conversion digital analoga es otra ya sea con el metodo r2r o un dac800 o similar, preguntando por todos lados, llegue a una conclusion.... esta muy confundido el termino potenciometro o yo estoy bastante confundio, pero en fin....

 Gracias a ezavalla, cheque la ficha tecnica del integrado que me sugirio y noto que en sus entrañas es un arreglo de resistencias en serie, busque similares, y la mayoria funciona de la misma forma, asi que de toda la informacion hice por asi decirlo una mezcla hibrida de diagramas y teorias y he aqui mi resultado anexo imagen, pdf, y archivo en livewire de lo que para mi seria lo mas proximo a emular un potenciometro de 100k  digitalmente con una presicion de 256etapas taps o como se diga.... me costo como la mitad de mis neuronas.... y no quisiera perder la otra mitad en tratar de entender porque no funciona un r2r, o porque un dac0800 necesita casi una planta nuclear para funcionar o como es que una resistencia variable digital funcionaria como potenciometro, o  buscar componentes obsoletos o no comerciales...no ya no....  a comprar los componentes comerciales y probarlo.... si funciona... esto compensaria todo el tiempo que he invertido....

el 4040 del esquema es solo para generar la linealidad del pote en el osciloscopio....


----------



## Meta

Buen trabajo. Proyecto interesante, aunque estoy haciendo algo parecido pero con el puerto serie.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlar-pc-desde-otro-pc-19015/index11.html

Claro que lo intentaré hacerlo con el nuevo PIC de 40 pines como el nuevo 16F887. El 16F84A es de prueba.

Sigue así y mucha suerte...


----------



## lubeck

Gracias meta....
si vi tu proyecto y ya lo baje para analizarlo ... pues no tengo nada de conocimiento en pics por ahora estoy aprendiendo con este proyecto y ya que tenga un poco mas de conocimiento me a treveria a hacer el tuyo.... si no te molesta,  te he seguido desde la primer version te felicito por tu trabajo..... ustedes son los verdaderos genios....
post.end.


----------



## Meta

Ok.

La verdad es  que estás haciendo un buen trabajo, con placas hechas y todo. Antes de hacer yo eso, primero tener suficientes $$$$$$$$$$$$$, segundo probar hasta la última gota en pruebas simuladas.

Ese trabajo es un  gran progreso, de todas formas tengo medio hecho la interfaz puerto paralelo con C#, cuando lo acabe del todo lo pasaré a C++ y VB .net.

Sigue así.


----------



## jair2808

Este comentario no es para dar, es para pedir 

me podrian ayudar con mi problema? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/problema-senal-audio-29232/


disculpen ustedes. :S


----------



## lubeck

*CORRECCION*​Una Disculpa el potenciometro anterior (mensaje 31) no es de 100k es de 200k, se me paso que los estremos del tap  son el 50% del total de la resistencia del potenciometro... hay caray creo que me enrolle con la explicacion.... bueno subo el de 100k, es lo que mas me gusto de este sistema que se puede preconfigurar a cualquier capacidad.... claro pasando de ciertos kohms....
post.end.


----------



## Meta

Gracias por el aviso. Cuando lo acabes todo completo, lo preparas hasta las imagenes y lo pasamos a PDF para publicarlo por ahí. Si quieres lo paso a mi Blog.


----------



## Don Barredora

Mmmmm la verdad que le di solo una leida por arriba al tema.. y me surgio una pregunta....

Yo tengo una Pc muy vieja... MUY... y como solo la tengo ahora para ocupar espacio pense en que se podia usar...

Y me surgio la idea de hacer un osciloscopio con una interfaz de puerto paralelo..

OK... 

Es posible?

Serviria esta interfaz para una computadora vieja?

es posible hacer un programa para este tipo de pcs para simular un osciloscopio?


----------



## lubeck

Hola don barredora...

Te voy a decir lo que yo creo y espero no estar muy equivocado, las pc muy viejas no tenían el puerto paralelo bidireccional, seria cuestion de que en primer lugar verificaras que tan vieja es tu pc...
por otro lado en cuestión del osciloscopio, no estoy muy seguro, es decir, se supone que lo que estoy haciendo es que la interfaz cuente con lo mas necesario, para tambien poderla usar como un pequeño "laboratorio electronico", o sea con los entradas analogas se supone que se podria hacer un osciloscopio de 500mhz, con las salidas analogas se podria hacer una fuente variable, con las salidas digitales un generador de pulsos, con las salidas análogas se podrian hacer capacitores variables y resistencias variables o un potenciometro (estos ultimos son en el modulo en el que actualmente estoy trabajando) y la intención de hacerla en módulos es precisamente eso que pueda ser lo mas amplia posible...
porque no estoy seguro? porque no lo he probado... para asegurartelo.... en teoria, el limitante seria la velocidad de lectura del puerto paralelo y visual basic.... no se si me explico.... 
y si la velocidad de lectura del puerto y el software lo permiten yo creo que si seria posible... ytambien seria cuestion de verificar exactamente cual es la mayor velocidad del  conversor analogo adc0808 y modificar la configuracion del reloj del modulo...
espero haber sido claro y de ayuda
post.end.


----------



## Meta

@lubeck, cuando adelantes algo, puedes poner más fotazos del proyecto. Te está quedando de lujo e extremadamente interesante.


----------



## Don Barredora

Gracias por la explicacion Lubeck, voy a ver bien que tipo de puerto tiene y desp te aviso.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck

hola meta
acabo de ver tu mensaje anterior una disculpa por no haberte respondido prontamente, mira    en cuanto a integrarlo a un pdf me gusta la idea nada mas me gustaria que me dieras oportunidad de terminar con este modulo, y ponernos de acuerdo de que necesitarias para proporcionartelo y yo encantado de que se integrara todo, por otra parte J2C tuvo una idea brillante que me hizo saber por un mensaje privado y creo esta dispuesto a coolaborar en el proyecto.... 
 y si.... la intencion es subir videos, diagramas fotos de cada modulo y todo lo mas explicado posible segun mi capacidad y conocimiento claro...
para termina quiero agradecerte el que estes interesado en la idea de este proyecto....

post.end...


----------



## Meta

Vale. Me lo puedes entregar cuando lo acabes en Word con fotos y vídeos (en youtube) que lo paso a PDF y lo pongo como el gran proyectazo en mi Blog, sería por ahora el primero subir un poyecto de alguien.

También la subiré en *modo de visor* si te interesa para que se vea muy chula como este ejemplo que puedes ver abajo.

http://www.slideshare.net/Metaconta/luz-por-detector-de-movimiento-y-crepuscular-senpir

Tómate tu tiempo, que con el tiempo todo llega.


----------



## Don Barredora

Me fije y la Pc es un AMD 486 50MHz  

Y tiene una tarjeta para el puerto paralelo que es:

_ts-5188 dip v2.0 multi i/o card_

Perdon que desvirtue un poco el tema pero si se puede hacer me interesaria armar esta interface.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck

Por lo que mencionas si es I/O se refiere input/output o sea entrada/salida=bidireccional segun lei es bajo la norma centronics  asi que sin temor a equivocarme si es bidireccional tu puerto, ahora pensando un poquito lo del oscilador yo diria que asi a grandes razgos se podria hacer un oscilador de 1mSeg de frecuencia aprox, si se necesitara una frecuencia menor probablemente se prodria hacer un modulo dedicado a eso, pero tendria que investigar un poquito para no darte informacion falsa....

p*or lo que respecta a que se desvirtua el tema me gustaria hacer una aclaracion*... se supone que inicio un modulo... hago preguntas, comentarios, planteamientos, experiecias,ideas  etc, etc, y al funcionar ese modulo subo el *Resumen* de como funciona y el desglose de partes,esquemas y lo que mas pueda aportar...  asi que *lo importante va a estar en los resumenes y actualizaciones*....

Te invito a que leas lo que va del tema para que te formes bien una idea de lo que es el proyecto... y si te surje una duda o tienes una idea con gusto te dare mi opinion

Lamentablemente tengo la idea general del proyecto mas no poseo muchos conocimientos en electronica... ademas de que es a veces dificil  y tardado hacer las investigaciones necesarias... por lo que creo que lleva su tiempo hacerlo lo mas facil y con componentes comerciales o faciles de conseguir....

post.end.


----------



## lubeck

*Osciloscopio con la EC*

Bueno mientras consigo los componentes del modulo digital-analogo que segun yo va a funcionar muy bien, me entretuve con eso del osciloscopio y que creen.... buenas y malas noticias, una vez mas las buenas primero si se puede y se ve bien, a pesar de que en mi vida he tenido un osciloscopio real hice lo mejor que pude tomando como base los de los simuladores, y yo diria que... "With EC make it Easy" 
Hice mis investigaciones me fusile un diagrama (anexo) para conectarlo al modulo analogo y las malas son que no tiene mucha resolucion se supone que un osciloscopio asi de simple por puerto paralelo ronda sobre los 10khz....mmmmm... que lastima pero para hobbistas como yo creo que puede servir, claro que no tengo pensado invertir minimo 300usd en uno profesional para no tener idea de como usarlo, verdad?....

ahi les va como le hice....

Lista de materiales
2 cables (Rojo, Negro) de preferencia blindado  $10.00
2 caimanes $0.5
2 resistencias 10k 1/4   $1.00
1 resistencia 1M 1/4 $0.5
1 Zener 1n4733a $3.00
1 Diodo 1n4148 $2.00
1 Molex 3in 4.00 total $20.00 aprox $1.5usd
subo imagenes y pdf del diagrama de los cables que los monte con el metodo araña, el codigo fuente ec cliente y un archivo btc con una serie de componentes Activex necesarios para abrir el codigo fuente o sea registrarlos muy probablemente pida un numero de llave o key pero en el mismo empaquetado estan las llaves... cada componente ocx tiene su llave asi es que ojo, si tienen dudas no olviden hacermelas saber y lo analisamos.... estos componentes son para darle realismo como botones giratorios, switch tipo dip, y otros....

to be continued....
post.end.

ahh... se me olvidaba los componentes OCX son freeware y no tengo idea para que las llaves....


----------



## lubeck

*ACTUALIZACION SOFTWARE​*
Como comenzar......
 Bueno... empiezo por expresar mi sentir en estos momentos.... después de las pasadas fiestas de fin de años, empiezan los tiempos duros... así que para mi  entra la ecuación: nostalgia + depresión = Mucho tiempo con el computador =Dolor de cabeza^9

y como  resultado de esa ecuación tengo que decirles que se olviden del software y códigos fuente que había subido con anterioridad... No sirven.... No son el concepto de la E.C. .... muy complicados...., bueno... quiero decir que si funcionan y que los esquemáticos que se han echo van de maravilla.... pero porque no hacerlo fácil ....  así que me dije "Señor... es la E.C." y estamos en el siglo XXI así que tiene que ser visual.... no hay nada mas facil que tomar un componente ActiveX como un Label, un Textbox y esas tarugadas y colocarlas en el formulrio de ahi en delante es cuestion de gustos y necesidades... asi que si mas... me dedique a hacer la primer versión del componente ActiveX y no es por nada.... y puede ser de lo mas fácil para muchos... pero es lo mejor que he hecho desde hace mucho tiempo... y no me refiero a su complejidad sino a que los algoritmos que utilice son en su mayoría de mi cosecha, estuve buscándolos por la red y na, hay mucha gente que se sentiría feliz con ellos... como por ejemplo como enviar una cadena de caracteres con Winsock sin que se "Atasquen" en el buffer o se pierdan datos  o como sacarle los mili segundos al reloj interno del computador, o tambien como comprimir una cadena de caracteres, no un archivo eso es fácil... digo "Una cadena de caracteres" y otras jaladas que no tengo ni idea de como se me ocurrieron... con muy poco codigo... pero como este proyecto no esta dedicado a los codigos si no a la interface solo subo el componente y nos olvidamos de lo códigos... solo es necesario:
 - Leer el manual de referencia 
  -instalar el componente 
  -Abrir Visual Studio
  -Elegir la plataforma de su preferencia VB6.0 VB .Net o C#
  -Agregar el componete ActiveX
  -Seleccionarlo y colocarlo en el formulario.
  -Agregar unas cuantas lineas para definir propiedades, eventos, y procedimientos.
 y listo en no mas de 5 minutos se puede desarrollar una aplicación para la EC.

sin mas por el momento subo el componente Acive X y manual de referencia, obviamente es la primer version y es objeto de actualizaciones pero el objetivo va por ese camino....
me reservo un espacio de tiempo para que se me baje el dolor de cabeza que me cargo y subo una aplicación en vb6.0 y otra en Vb .net 2003, como ejemplo de su  manejo....

to be continued...


----------



## Meta

Prefiero que uses plataformas más modernas como el C#, también se puede pasar de C# a VB .net y tiene para elegir.


----------



## gerardoflores

hola, es posible para mí enviarte los integrados que no puedes conseguir en tu ciudad? No se si es posible hacerlo por correo pero creo que sí.
Gerardo


----------



## lubeck

Hola Gerardo....

Este proyecto lo tengo un poco parado... por mi falta de conocimientos en electrónica... ahora estoy metido en la tansmision y recepcion de datos via RF... y el uso de los microcontroladores...

mi intension es terminarlo a como de lugar.... pero en realidad no se cuanto me tome de tiempo...
de igual manera agradezco infinitamente la intensión y tu disponibilidad....

Gracias...
Saludos y estamos en contacto...


----------



## gerardoflores

Ok, Lubek   no hay problema, te deseo mucha suerte y si necesitas algo, decilo nomas. 

Un saludo
Gerardo


----------



## Meliklos

luneck felicitaciones!!!

tremendo laburo el tuyo!!
me llevo un tiempito leer todo pero vale la pena...espero que me des permiso para utilizar la parte conversora analogico-digital de tu proyecto

saludos!

lubeck una dudilla.....

podria conectra los canales del adc0808 directamente a un puerto del micro y controlarlos de ahi??
hace falta el 74148??


----------



## J2C

Meliklos

Perfectamente podes conectar las entradas "ADD A" #25, "ADD B" #24 y "ADD C" #23 a un microcontrolador, dado que con esas entradas solo defines cual entrada analogica convertiras a digital.

El 74148 solo es uncodificador de "8 lineas" a "3 lineas".

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Meliklos

gracias juanka!! 

una cosita mas...jeje el clock del adc lo conecto a un temporizador como el LM555??
se que puedo hacer otras cosas, pero seria mas efectivo de esta forma?


----------



## lubeck

Hola

mira en la hoja de datos del adc

para el reloj dice que
min 10Khz
Type 680Khz
Max 1280kHz

el que puse yo me parece que esta configurado para 1000KHz
si usas un 555ttl me parece que llega nada mas a 500Khz 
lo optimo es un 555cmos que llega a 2000Khz  o cualquier otro metodo que llegue a esas frecuencias pegadas a los 1200Khz

saludos Meli


----------



## Meliklos

mmm... creo q con el lmC555 estoy 

con 3MHz me sobra jaja
gracias lubeck!


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Amigo mio puedes ayudarme?

tu aplicacion no me funciona en Windows 7 ni emulandolo....

en Xp no me funciono bien, debe ser por las direcciones del BIOS...

Puedes actualizar tu aplicacion o por lo menos poner el .manifest l hacerlo en Visual Studio 2008¿?

Te lo agradeceria y estoy al pendiente


----------

